# Word 07-Erste Seite duplizieren



## hagi2k2 (27. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich soll für meinen Chef Daten in ein Word Dokument einpflegen.
Dazu hat er mir eine Seite(Word 97-2003) gegeben in der eine Tabelle mit Bild und Daten zu einem bestimmten Produkt ist.
DIese Seite möchte ich jetzt 118 Seiten lang haben,ohne andauern Kopieren->Leere Seite->EInfügen zu betätigen.
WIe kann ich das bewältigen? Hab eine Dokumentenvorlage erstellt,deoch hab ich das nicht so hingekriegt.Nutze WOrd 07 im Komp.Modus.

Danke vielmals,

hagi2k2


----------

